# Simon & Patrick Serial # Info



## Gimper

I realized I have no idea how old my Simon & Patrick is... and I can't seem to find anything online that describes the serial number breakdown. Maybe I'm just missing it online somewhere. 

I found something for Godin, which apparently have 8 digits, but my S&P has 12 digits.

Does anyone know the breakdown for a S&P serial number?


----------



## Steadfastly

No, but you could email Godin and they would help you out.


----------



## Gimper

Steadfastly said:


> No, but you could email Godin and they would help you out.


I tried. No response yet. I suppose I could call them, but I thought I'd see if anyone here knew something about it first.


----------



## Steadfastly

Gimper said:


> I tried. No response yet. I suppose I could call them, but I thought I'd see if anyone here knew something about it first.


Yes, they are slow. The last time I emailed them with a question, albeit during the holidays, it took several days for them to return my email.


----------



## Bubb

Don't hold your breath waiting for a reply...I'm batting .250 for email responses from Godin .


----------



## Gimper

Wow... I sent them an email about the same time I posted this thread... and I just got a response

_Our 12 digit serial numbers provide no info on the production date, but according to our records, your guitar was shipped to a dealer in May 2015, so it was most probably built earlier in 2015.

033195 is the code for the S&P SONGSMITH FOLK BURST
0 indicates that the guitar is not a factory second (9=factory second)
02358 indicates that it was the 2358th S&P SONGSMITH FOLK BURST built._


----------



## colchar

Gimper said:


> Wow... I sent them an email about the same time I posted this thread... and I just got a response
> 
> _Our 12 digit serial numbers provide no info on the production date, but according to our records, your guitar was shipped to a dealer in May 2015, so it was most probably built earlier in 2015.
> 
> 033195 is the code for the S&P SONGSMITH FOLK BURST
> 0 indicates that the guitar is not a factory second (9=factory second)
> 02358 indicates that it was the 2358th S&P SONGSMITH FOLK BURST built._



I was just about to post this - their serial numbers don't provide info on the dates of production.


----------

